# Atomic Amplifire!!



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just paid for my Amplifire!! Should be here next week! Can't wait to give it a run, hopefully all the hype isn't just the honeymoon phase! I'll update when I get it.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Put it through its paces and let us know how you like it.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> Put it through its paces and let us know how you like it.



Will do. I went to an 11r>FRFR a couple months ago and have never been happier with my tone, go figure! The thought of carrying just a pedalboard and guitar to practice or a gig is the motivating factor. I sure hope it sounds as good as people are saying.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

T-minus 2 days and counting! Scheduled for Wednesday delivery.:slash:


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll give a little update here. I received the Amplifire Wednesday, I put it through it's paces on Thursday and was less than impressed. I just couldn't get a tone I liked. I was running guitar>Amplifire>Yorkville E10P. Today at lunch(ya, I took a 2 hour lunch) I loaded some third party IR's. Well let me tell you, WOW, what a difference, it's like a different animal. I think everybody has a favorite speaker/mic combo and if that's not what's loaded from the factory your screwed, unless you have IR loading!:sFun_cheerleader2:I am really partial to V30's with a Royer 121(a 57 is just too bright and harsh for my personal taste), so I went to Ownhammer, bought that exact V30/121 pack a boom!! Killer!! I am still tweaking it to get axactly where I want it but I am positive it will be on my board. I have a couple more days before we practice so I`ll be able to try it through the PA on Sunday. I`ll update again if anyone is interested. What a roller coaster ride!! Weeeee!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

That is kind of what I was expecting to hear. The demos I've heard haven't exactly floored me, but I know enough from experimenting with digital gear and 3rd party IRs that the ability to load your own IRs makes all the difference. Your thoughts confirm my suspicions. Glad to hear it is working out!

We expect pics when it is loaded on your board!


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> That is kind of what I was expecting to hear. The demos I've heard haven't exactly floored me, but I know enough from experimenting with digital gear and 3rd party IRs that the ability to load your own IRs makes all the difference. Your thoughts confirm my suspicions. Glad to hear it is working out!
> 
> We expect pics when it is loaded on your board!


Ya, the factory cabs are very harsh sounding, almost like a V30 with SM57 right at the cap, hard to get a smooth response. I didn't realize how easy the IR loading is, sounds killer now. If I can figure out how to load sound samples I will do that as well.:acigar:


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, I've decided to sell the Amplifire. What a nice piece of gear but this whole IR thing has me consumed. I find an awesome tone but no, that's not good enough, I have to see if it can get better. I must have a thousand IR's on my laptop. I have some excellent tones in my 11r and there's no user IR slots so that's where I'm staying! If you like to tweak for days, this is for you!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

pat6969 said:


> Wow, I've decided to sell the Amplifire. What a nice piece of gear but this whole IR thing has me consumed. I find an awesome tone but no, that's not good enough, I have to see if it can get better. I must have a thousand IR's on my laptop. I have some excellent tones in my 11r and there's no user IR slots so that's where I'm staying! If you like to tweak for days, this is for you!


 The curse of highly customizable gear.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> The curse of highly customizable gear.


You got that right!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

What does "IR" stand for? Sorry to hear the gear is going. I know! Sell it to buy more gear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Impulse Response

http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/The_Working_Guitarist_All_About_Impulse_Responses

- - - Updated - - -



pat6969 said:


> Wow, I've decided to sell the Amplifire. What a nice piece of gear but this whole IR thing has me consumed. I find an awesome tone but no, that's not good enough, I have to see if it can get better. I must have a thousand IR's on my laptop. I have some excellent tones in my 11r and there's no user IR slots so that's where I'm staying! If you like to tweak for days, this is for you!


That was my experience with the Axe-FX the first time around. It was distracting and I got lost in tweaking. This time around I just found what works and don't touch it any more.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

exhausted said:


> Impulse Response
> That was my experience with the Axe-FX the first time around. It was distracting and I got lost in tweaking.


Thanks Exhausted. 
Ahhh the tweaking. I use my Prophesy II for some recording, but one day started to tweak, lost all train of thought.
That was the start of the "pedalboard tear-down to basics"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

exhausted said:


> Impulse Response
> 
> http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/The_Working_Guitarist_All_About_Impulse_Responses
> 
> ...


I have been engulfed in it! LOL. I find myself looking for that perfect cab/mic., even though the one I have loaded sounds killer. I should have known better, I usually get caught up in stuff like this. I absolutely love the tones I have in my 11r, not sure why I do what I do. Maybe I'll take your advice, find a tone and leave it.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Although not in the same league as the AXE-FX, 11R or Amplifire, I too had the same experience with digital gear. Had a POD HD500 and just found myself tweaking stuff non stop. Would find a sound that was decent then think to myself "maybe it would be even better if i did this" and that wouldn't end and i would totally forget where i started. Almost bought the new L6 Firehawk but then i remembered my last experience with a pod so i am sticking to amp and a few pedals.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Went home at lunch and tried some Greenbacks with a Royer 0" cap edge and was getting killer tones with the Cornford sim. :smiley-faces-75::sSig_help::slash:


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just snagged the Ownhammer multi-speaker pack. WOW is all I can say. That pack brought this thing to life. 49 different speakers, with different combos and different mics, makes it hard to choose!! So many good cabs and speaker choices. Definitely worth a look if you have IR loading. Glad I didn't sell the Amplifire, it's turning out to be a stellar unit for sure.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have absolutely no idea what this thread is even about.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Not having the time to endlessly fiddle with settings was the reason I declined to buy one of these too. If I was a studio pro I would have one for sure.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Sneaky said:


> I have absolutely no idea what this thread is even about.


lol

This: http://atomicamps.com/amplifire-pedal/

And all the fun that ensues with having customizable digital gear.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Not having the time to endlessly fiddle with settings was the reason I declined to buy one of these too. If I was a studio pro I would have one for sure.


I think once a guy finds those 3 or 4 cabs that are to die for, you're set. Getting there is another story.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have this thing dialed in!! Takes a while to find the ideal IR's but once you do it's killer!

I do have a question, If I want to post some clips do I need a Daw to record and then post? I don't have one so is there an easy way to record tones and download them to Soundcloud or a similar host?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

pat6969 said:


> I have this thing dialed in!! Takes a while to find the ideal IR's but once you do it's killer!
> 
> I do have a question, If I want to post some clips do I need a Daw to record and then post? I don't have one so is there an easy way to record tones and download them to Soundcloud or a similar host?


You don't really need an interface or official DAW. You can use the headphone out on the Amplifire to plug into the line-in jack on your computer. Then you can record straight into Soundcloud. Not the best solution, but I recorded like that (using line-in) for years before decently priced audio interfaces finally started hitting the market and most people would never know the difference.


----------

